# Ciabatta



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone ever make this bread? What was your recipe? Found one on Recipe Goldmine but the format of recipe was awful.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Sandra Spiess 

here a older link on this bread . MM
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/406127-ciabatta.html


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

America's Test Kitchen has a wonderful recipe.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I could get a 14 day free trial. Have to do that to see recipe. Do you have recipe? Sanilan


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

Makes 2 loafs.

BIGA

1 cup All-purpose flour ( 5 ounces )

1/8 teaspoon instant or rapid-rise yeast

1/2 cup water, at room temperature

DOUGH:

2 cups all-purpose flour ( 10 ounces )

1/2 teaspoon instant or rapid-rise yast

1 1/2 teaspoons table salt

3/4 cup water, at room temperature

1/4 cup milk, at room temperature

INSTRUCTIONS:

1. For the Biga: Combine flour, yeast and water in med. bowl and stire with wooden spoon until uniform mass forms, about 1 minute. Cover bowl tightly with plastic wrap and let stand at room temp. (about 70 degrees) at least 8 hours and up to 24 hours.

2. For the Dough: Place biga and dough in gredients in bowl of stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment. Mix on lowest speed until roughly combined and shaggy dough forms, about 1 minute; scrape down sides of bowl as necessary. Continue mixing on med-low speed until dough becomes uniform mass that collects on the paddle and pulls away from sides of bowl, 4-6 mins.Change to dough hook and knead bread on med. speed until smooth and shiny (dough will be very sticky) about 10 minutes. Transfer dough to large bowl and cover tightly with plastic wrap. Let dough rise at room tempuntil doubled in volumn, about 1 hour.

3. Spray rubber spatula or bowl scraper with nonstick cooking spray; fold partially risen dough over itself by gently lifting and folding edge of dough toward middle. Turn bowl 90 degrees; fold again. Turn bowl and fold dough six more times (total of 8 turns) Cover with plastic and let rise for 30 minutes. Repeat folding, replace plastic wrap and let rise until double in bolume, about 30 minutes longer. Mean while, adjust oven rack to lower middle position, place baking stone on rack and heat to 450 degrees at least 30 minutes before baking.

4. Cut two 12 x 6 inches pieces of parchment paper and liberally dust with flour. Transfer dough and divide in half. urn 1 piece of dough so cut side is facing up and dust with flour. With well floured hands, press dough into rough 12 x 6 inch shape. Fold shorter sides of dough toward center, over lapping them like business letter to form 7 x 4 inch loaf. Repeat with second dough piece. Gently transfer each loaf seam-side down to parchement sheets, dust with flour and cover with plactic wrap. Let loaves sit at room temp. for 30 minutes (surfaces of loaves will develope small bubbles).

5. Slide parchement with loaves onto inverted rimmed baking sheet or pizza peel. Using floured fingertips, evenly poke entire surface of each loaf to form 10 x 6 inch rectangle; spray loaves lightly with water. Carfully slide parchment with loaves onto baking stone using jerking motion. Bake, spraying loaves with water twice more during first 5 minutes of baking time, until crust is dep golden brown and instant read thermometer inserted into centers of loaves registers 210 degrees, 22 to 27 minutes. Transfer to wire rack, discard parchement and cool loaes to room temp., about 1 hour, before slicing and serving.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

What exactly are you looking to do Sandra?
Lots of the no knead recipes are pretty simple and will make a bread very similar to ciabatta


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I had this in a restuarant a while back. Really liked it. I was going to make some now. But I got 3 huge loaves of bread today at WM. Under $1 each. I just think those of us who cook; are going to have to do more; with rising prices going to what they seem to be. I think it's helpful to have the recipes available; when you're ready to cook.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got done making an Italian herb and sun dried tomato ciabatta bread. Turned out pretty good. I use a recipe out of a book my hubby bought for me a couple of years ago called "The Bread Baker's Apprentice". It has some wonderful recipes! I just added in the herbs and some of my sun dried tomato's I put up last year.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it along with focaccia.


----------

